# los países que hablan el español



## squid88

a excepción de España y los paises en América del sur. Cual otros paises del mundo hablan el español??

With the exeption of Spain and countries in South America, which other countries speak spanish?


----------



## elroy

countries in Central America: Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama, Mexico, Cuba, Dominican Republic


----------



## Oculto04

I think Guinea Ecuatorial is the only one.

I don't know if it is still spoken in Philippines, but I think it isn't (and that it is not official).

It is said that some Sefarad Jewish still speak ancient castillian (Spanish).

Regards.


----------



## el_novato

(You are makig the division of America, in another threads and another forums, some people take it like an offense).  

México, (América del Norte o Norteamérica)
Guatemala, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panamá (América Central o Centroamérica).  

Another countries in other continents.

Europe:  España (I only know this)


----------



## el_novato

Comments:

Belice (belize) speaks english.  I do not if them speak spanish.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> countries in Central America: Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama, Mexico, Cuba, Dominican Republic



Filipinas, I know they speak "tagalo and samoano"  they have a lot of similar words like italians. (Because People from filipinas had came to my factory, we have another factory in Filipinas)



			
				Oculto04 said:
			
		

> I think Guinea Ecuatorial is the only one.
> 
> I don't know if it is still spoken in Philippines, but I think it isn't (and that it is not official).
> 
> It is said that some Sefarad Jewish still speak ancient castillian (Spanish).
> 
> Regards.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Tal vez esto ayude:

http://www.univision.com/content/content.jhtml?cid=327254


----------



## Oculto04

Un link largo pero exhaustivo sobre el español en Filipinas:

http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/Pagoda/7029/rivera4.html

Por cierto, además del Tagalo, el segundo idioma de Filipinas es el ... ¡inglés!


----------



## SrGilberto

elroy said:
			
		

> countries in Central America: Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama, Mexico, Cuba, Dominican Republic



¿Mexico no es de america del norte?  Creo que es.

Saludos,
SrG.


----------



## Pearl

SrGilberto said:
			
		

> ¿Mexico no es de america del norte?  Creo que es.
> 
> Saludos,
> SrG.



Si, SrGilberto, así es


----------



## mi_cielo898

Mabuhay! I am from the Philippines so I can enlighten you.

Spanish is only spoken by a small percentage of the population but our language is heavily influenced by Spanish.

Our national language is Filipino, which is based on Tagalog. However, we have 85 languages, six of them are considered major. My language, Bicol, for example has more Spanish words than Filipino. There are two places here in the Philippines were people speak Chabacano, a language which evolved from Spanish.

English is the second language. This is because of the Americans, who took over our country after Spain "sold' the Philippines together with Puerto Rico during the Spanish-AMerican war. One of their tactics of conquering the country was called "benevolent assimilation" wherein they tried to seemingly educate the people. In the process they made the Filipinos hate the Spanish their influences. Spaniards are portrayed as the rapacious conquerors while the Americans are the better conquerors who have "educated" the Filipinos. 

Learning Spanish is still encouraged by our constution but it is only limited to this. In reality, only a few schools offer Spanish as an elective course. It was during the 70's (?) when Spanish was struck out of the academic curriculum. 


By the way, our language is not influenced by Italian.


----------



## dave

How about *Andorra*? Although Catalan is the official language, Spanish is widely spoken (due to the numbers of non-Catalan resident workers and the need for a lingua franca) and is understood by everyone.


----------



## belén

Yes, I think most Andorrans are trilingual (Catalan, Spanish and French)

Mi_cielo898, thanks a lot for your interesting explanation about the language situation in the Philippines, it was great to learn about it.


----------



## esance

Agree wiht Belen and dave,

Yo he estado muchas veces en Andorra y hablan, español, catalán y francés. El idioma oficial es el catalán.

Saludos


----------



## fran

Pues como habían dicho anteriormete, Guinea Ecuatorial en Centro Africa también tienen el español como lengua oficial y hablada mayoritariamente.

Un saludo


----------



## modoloco

Comprehensive explanation mi_cielo898. By the way I guess you know where the name of your country come from...

Saludos


----------



## mi_cielo898

modoloco said:
			
		

> Comprehensive explanation mi_cielo898. By the way I guess you know where the name of your country come from...
> 
> Saludos




Of course!


----------



## mi_cielo898

belen said:
			
		

> Yes, I think most Andorrans are trilingual (Catalan, Spanish and French)
> 
> Mi_cielo898, thanks a lot for your interesting explanation about the language situation in the Philippines, it was great to learn about it.




You're welcome. By the way, I've learned recently that there is a group called hispano-filipino here in our country pushing for the re-inclusion of Spanish in the academic curriculum.  

Many Filipinos have forgotten that we are really hispanics. It's sad.  I want to learn Spanish but there are only a few schools offering Spanish. Most are only offering Spanish 1 and 2. I wanted to study in Instituto Cervantes (connected to the Spanish government) but its office is only in Manila (the capital). I live far from the capital so its impossible.  

I've only studied Spanish I and II. What I do to continue learning the language is to continue listening to Spanish music, visiting Spanish fora, and watching TVE (Television Española) , the only Spanish station which is transmitted here in the Philippines.


----------



## belén

Mucho ánimo en tu aprendizaje, count on me for any help you may need!!!


----------



## Nery R. Gonzalez

el_novato said:
			
		

> Comments:
> Belice (belize) speaks english. I do not if them speak spanish.


 
English is the official language in Belize, however, there are many hispanic people that speak spanish as well.


It's also my understanding that there are some group of hispanic descendent people in the US, for example, New Mexico, that they do speak some sort of old spanish. Because, I met a few of them, they said they spoke Spanish, but, when we tried to have a conversation, I didn't understand a lot of words or expressions they were using, although, they pronounce in spanish, so we switch back to English to get a better understanding. 

I remember that one asked me: "¿Cuál es tu apelativo?"
I didn't know what they meant. So, I asked him in English and said, What's your last name?

When I return home, I was talking to my grandmother and commented about this conversation and she replied that when she was a little child she used to hear some elderly people use that word "apelativo" meaning "apellido" o last name. So I understood that some how these people's language have been preserved over time, because of lack of outside contact.


----------



## Lagartija

Nery R. Gonzalez said:
			
		

> English is the official language in Belize, however, there are many hispanic people that speak spanish as well.
> 
> 
> It's also my understanding that there are some group of hispanic descendent people in the US, for example, New Mexico, that they do speak some sort of old spanish. Because, I met a few of them, they said they spoke Spanish, but, when we tried to have a conversation, I didn't understand a lot of words or expressions they were using, although, they pronounce in spanish, so we switch back to English to get a better understanding.
> 
> I remember that one asked me: "¿Cuál es tu apelativo?"
> I didn't know what they meant. So, I asked him in English and said, What's your last name?
> 
> When I return home, I was talking to my grandmother and commented about this conversation and she replied that when she was a little child she used to hear some elderly people use that word "apelativo" meaning "apellido" o last name. So I understood that some how these people's language have been preserved over time, because of lack of outside contact.



There have been some recent articles about the people of Spanish descent living in New Mexico.  They consider themselves SPANISH and not Méxican because their families first came to the area in colonial times when the territory was considered Spanish.  Seems that it is similar to the "Loyalists" who during the American Revolution chose to go to the Bahamas because they were loyal to the Crown and did not want to take the side of the revolution.  
They have been living on that land for generations.


----------



## dishcumbia

el_novato said:
			
		

> (You are makig the division of America, in another threads and another forums, some people take it like an offense).
> 
> México, (América del Norte o Norteamérica)
> Guatemala, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panamá (América Central o Centroamérica).
> 
> Another countries in other continents.
> 
> Europe: España (I only know this)


Tambien en USA se habla espanol es el segundo idioma que mas se habla en el pais
Saludo


----------



## Grekh

elroy said:
			
		

> countries in Central America: Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama, Mexico, Cuba, Dominican Republic


 
México is not part of Central America, it's North America.


----------



## loladamore

La RAE tiene varias Academias de lengua en el mundo que se supone refleja los paises hispanoparlantes:

la Colombiana, la Ecuatoriana, la Mexicana, la Salvadoreña, la Venezolana, la Chilena, la Peruana, la Guatemalteca, la Costarricense, la Filipina, la Panameña, la Cubana, la Paraguaya, la Boliviana, la Dominicana, la Nicaragüense, la Argentina (de Letras), la Academia Nacional de Letras del Uruguay, la Hondureña, la Puertorriqueña y la Norteamericana.

También hablan español en Andorra (como ya dijeron), en Gibraltar, en partes de Marruecos, y en las comunidades judeoespañolas (sefardíes). Adémas del español de Nuevo México está el español isleño de Luisiana, y creo haber leído algo del español de/en Namibia...

Uff. Ya me cansé.

Saludos


----------



## Chris K

In the US I believe there are now more hispanohablantes than in several of the countries already mentioned!


----------



## doddle

No-one has mentioned it yet (unless I've missed it), but Spanish is also the national language in the African country of Equatorial Guinea, whose national motto is actually: Unidad, Paz, Justicia (Unity, Peace, Justice).
More about this country on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equatorial_Guinea

Edit: Oops, it seems somebody did mention about Equatorial Guinea in post number 3, sorry.


----------



## pickypuck

loladamore said:
			
		

> La RAE tiene varias Academias de lengua en el mundo que se supone refleja los paises hispanoparlantes:
> 
> la Colombiana, la Ecuatoriana, la Mexicana, la Salvadoreña, la Venezolana, la Chilena, la Peruana, la Guatemalteca, la Costarricense, la Filipina, la Panameña, la Cubana, la Paraguaya, la Boliviana, la Dominicana, la Nicaragüense, la Argentina (de Letras), la Academia Nacional de Letras del Uruguay, la Hondureña, la Puertorriqueña y la Norteamericana.


 
Esto es salirse del tema pero la RAE no tiene esas Academias ni mucho menos. Todas son Academias independientes que forman la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española

¡Olé!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Una cosa curiosa sobre el destino de español - Filipinas fue colonia de España durante 333 años.  Mientras que los Americanos conquistó el archipiélago durante menos de 50 años.  Pero, resulta que ahora, la mayoría de la población (alrededor de 87 millones) habla inglés.

Lamentablemente, los colonizadores no tenían ganas de difundir la lengua por motivos de prevenir un levantamiento de la gente, de ese modo, seguían protegiendo el provecho económico.  Además, por la razones geográfica y el alejamiento de las islas eran factores propicios por la malgestión.  Es decir, la mayoría de los gestores se ocupaban de otras cosas y para colmo, había violaciones de derechos humanos.  Poco a poco, se despertaban el nacionalismo entre los nativos hasta que la gente se alzaban esporádicamente.  No obstante, los españoles aplastaba las sublevaciones exitosamente.

A pesar de los abusos, los españoles tenían legados como la religión, el sistema de encomienda, la lengua (el vocabulario esta saturado y muchas palabras españolas quedan en la vida cotidiana), algunas costumbres que hasta ahora están en vigor, etc. 

A diferente de los españoles, los americanos que tomaron el control tras la derrota de los españoles, eran empeñados en la enseñanza del idioma a través de un equipo de especialistas en pedagogía - los Thomasites (del navio SS Thomas). Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los filipinos habían recogido mucho de la enseñanza de los Thomasites que la aprendizaje del inglés se hizo un sostén del sistema educativo.

Poco a poco se desprendía de español hasta que la nueva constitución promulgada en 1987 estipuló la abolición del español en el sector de educación.  Afortunadamente, el gobierno de España se hizo notar su presencia a través de la inaguración del Instituto Cervantes.

Además de los dichos golpes, la actitud que los Filipinos toman es paralelo a la de los otros angloparlantes.  Para ellos, es suficiente que sean capaces de comunicarse en inglés.  Es una desventaja porque los Filipinos tienen inclinación por exportar los profesionales - enfermeros, obreros, trabajadores de obra cualificada, etc (a EEUU, Reino Unido).  Por falta de habilidad de comunicarse en idiomas no-inglés, pierden la oportunidad financiera que ofrecen otros países no angloparlantes


----------

